# rumor or truth?



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the wife just showed me something that was posted on Face Book

im not sure if its just a rumor or if it is true.

so if anyone knows please post a link to share,as it will affect all of us true americans.

there was a post stating that Remington had made a deal with the state of New York for $80 million to stay in the anti gun state.if this is true it shows that they care more about money than they do about our second amendment rights.so if its true we must all stand together and show them that we care more about our second amendment rights than we do about thier company and products.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here i found a link so please read and then PLEASE BOYCOTT REMINGTON

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/society/guns/remington-opts-stay-ny-state-after-securing-80m-govt-contract


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Kind of upsets me I've bought two Remington's in the last year.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess I'll be getting the browning A bolt after all and the versa max is out now too! May as well scratch bushmaster and all Remington/ UMC ammo. Magpul set the standard by packing up and leaving, they all should follow suit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Even though I had no plans to ever buy a remington it is sad that they would in effect sell us out for a paltry $80Mil....Something tells me that it may cost them a bit more than that in the long run to remain in NY


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad I don't have any Remingtons. Use to have a Bushmaster & DPMS, sold both of them and I sure won't be buying anymore. Magpul is getting alot of my business. I'm voting with my hard earned money, the companies that have integrity, get my money and I'm glad to use their products. Looks like I'll be finding a different round to use for deer season besides Remington CoreLokts and it sure won't be Barnes bullets. Hornady is going to get alot more of my business.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

other than my turkey loads,all my big game loads are hornady


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hornady bullets for reloading, Hodgen powder, CCI primers, and Winchester brass. Any of them on the hit list?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very disappointed in Remington.

:hunter:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish I had known this before my recent purchase of a dpms rifle. Still like the rifle, but I would have likely shopped for something not on this list.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry to hear this about remington. I have an older 700BDL in .270 and also my R-15 that I bought a couple years back. I wont be selling them cause that wouldnt make any sense (it wouldnt affect anyone but me) but as for any future purchases all the companies mentioned above will be boycotted by myself and anyone I can get the word out to !!!


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

The reason companies do these things is WE have short memories. Remember when S&W caved to the Clinton Admin about internal trigger locks? Remember how we all swore we'd NEVER own another S&W? They can't make enough M&P pistols or rifles to keep up with demand. Remember when Bill Ruger suggested, endorsed, and was the driving force behind the 10 round mag? Never mind his POS P series pistols wouldn't hold more than 10 rounds. A good marketing ploy that leveled the field for him and his company against S&W, Sig, Glock etc, while we were stuck with 10 round mags for about 10 years. How many Rugers have you bought since then?? They do it because we let them and they never pay the price. We'll talk a lot, make a bunch of rash statements, and next year, or the year after, things get back to normal. If sales slow down, they'll drop the price point for a while, and sell a bunch of guns to a bunch of nimrods through Wally World, Dicks, Academy etc. Most new shooters just want a gun. Make is less important than price. I wish they would move south, but their management team is about making money,and moves are expensive. Would be nice if KY, TN, SC, NC, GA, AL, LA et.al. would offer $100Mil in incentives and see what happens then. Love to see Como left holding that bag...

Just my .02...YMMV!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

true, but I havent bought any from S&W or Ruger and dont plan on it either. I am just one man but I will stick to my word when I say I wont buy from a company, Oh and same goes for Cheaper than dirt, they are on my sh!t list also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Very disappointed in Remington.
> 
> :hunter:


*+++++ 10------SB*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/04/remington-sells-out-to-ny-for-80-million-sniper-rifles-government-contract/


----------

